# Natural Miniature BB Slingshot



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Hello SlingshotForum friends!!!! :wave:

I present a small slingshot (actually a miniature one) carved in a unknown wood fork, given to me on a trade by my friend Broken Pins. Designed to be a very pocketable shooter, it's main ammo are BB steel balls. Don't let this tiny piece fool you, my friends ...It packs a punch indeed!!!! Went to a stroll today with this dwarf and every target in sight was perforated with accuracy and power!! (old cans, tuna fish tins, empty bottles and assorted plastic bottles and caps)

Finished with the usual olive oil and shellac combination, it sports tapered TBB latex bands (semi-butterfly) and an awesome magnetic Supersure pouch.

Hope you like it!!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice one Q !


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wonderful my friend. I like the way you carved the handle gives a nice good grip! :thumbsup:


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

Otra mas !!! que belleza !!!

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

treefork said:


> Nice one Q !





e~shot said:


> Wonderful my friend. I like the way you carved the handle gives a nice good grip! :thumbsup:





Arturito said:


> Otra mas !!! que belleza !!!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Arturo


Thank you so much for your positive comments!!!! 

The most notable fact on this one is its accuracy. I never thought it was going to be able to hit a can at 12 meters with precision and power, just with BB ammo. I'll try to make a video soon, my friends!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

WOW, what a beauty. Drooling big time. What TBblack band set-up? Thank you for sharing, Q.


----------



## Saderath (Jan 1, 2013)

Really like that one!


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Very Nice!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Oh Q I LOVE IT!!!!!!! Very nice sir  god that is nice :bowdown:


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

nice plinker i like it

cheers


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

mr. green said:


> WOW, what a beauty. Drooling big time. What TBblack band set-up? Thank you for sharing, Q.


Thank you so much my friend!!!

The taper is 1,8cm by 1cm. The length is 23cm, from forks to pouch.

Cheers ...Q



Saderath said:


> Really like that one!


Thank you my friend for your nice feedback!!!

Cheers ...Q



Can-Opener said:


> Very Nice!


Thank you sir!!

Cheers ...Q



Btoon84 said:


> Oh Q I LOVE IT!!!!!!! Very nice sir  god that is nice :bowdown:


Hello my friend!!!!

The logo for the "Slingshot BB Club" is on the making  To tell you the truth, I'm absolutely in love with these tiny catapults: fast, accurate and powerful. What an addiction!! I think this weekend, I'm going to try it on some water balloons LOL!!!

Thanks for liking it, pal!!! Hope everything is fine!!!!

Cheers ...Q



leon13 said:


> nice plinker i like it
> 
> cheers


Thanks Leon13!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## MagicTorch100 (Jun 4, 2013)

Hi Q, really nice forks, love the power to size ratio thing that's going on there..


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

MagicTorch100 said:


> Hi Q, really nice forks, love the power to size ratio thing that's going on there..


Thank you very much my friend!!!!

Indeed a powerful set up of bands. I recommend TBB in this fashion for small ammo!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## kanexor (Dec 7, 2012)

It looks AWESOME! :bowdown:


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Nice SS ! when you say TBB, do you mean black or blue?


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

A little cracker that

I shall post picture of my mini once I finish it


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

Great things come in small packages...


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

Dr J said:


> Nice SS ! when you say TBB, do you mean black or blue?


Looks like the black TB there


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

Wonderful Q! It seems that you got the BB fever as well. Think I've been infected by Btoon (thank you man)


----------



## big t (Mar 10, 2012)

Nice little shooter


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Once again your creative juices have produced another fine piece of work Q-man. Always a joy to see your work, because it is always top grade. Seu trabalho e um reflexo de si mesmo Q, ambos top de linha. Deus os abencoe.


----------



## dan ford (May 13, 2013)

Sweet little shooter Q ! I love the shape of this one 
I just got to have a go at one of these little bb shooters , just so happens I got some tbb spare too ........


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Very nice! I am building a mini right now. Prolly won't look that good!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

kanexor said:


> It looks AWESOME! :bowdown:





Dr J said:


> Nice SS ! when you say TBB, do you mean black or blue?





Tube_Shooter said:


> A little cracker that
> 
> I shall post picture of my mini once I finish it





AZ Stinger said:


> Great things come in small packages...





AZ Stinger said:


> Dr J said:
> 
> 
> > Nice SS ! when you say TBB, do you mean black or blue?
> ...





flicks said:


> Wonderful Q! It seems that you got the BB fever as well. Think I've been infected by Btoon (thank you man)





big t said:


> Nice little shooter





tnflipper52 said:


> Once again your creative juices have produced another fine piece of work Q-man. Always a joy to see your work, because it is always top grade. Seu trabalho e um reflexo de si mesmo Q, ambos top de linha. Deus os abencoe.





dan ford said:


> Sweet little shooter Q ! I love the shape of this one
> I just got to have a go at one of these little bb shooters , just so happens I got some tbb spare too ........





flipgun said:


> Very nice! I am building a mini right now. Prolly won't look that good!


THANK YOU SO MUCH for your kind replies!!! You're AWESOME!!!! :bowdown: Without your feedback, I would never had the chance of enjoying this hobby so much!!!

Excuse me if I sound a little distant in replying all posts together, but my job is in a critical phase of the year and I'm very tired!!! :sleepy:

It is only a month until my vacations though ...then, SLINGSHOTS galore!!!!

Cheers to you all, my friends!!!!!

Q


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Nice little stinger slinger you carved out there Master Q!


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Small, beautiful, powerful and Querculiana, everything is perfect.


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Small, elegant efficient ! Just right. Congratulations.


----------



## MrRRSP (Jul 26, 2011)

☆☆☆☆☆


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

quarterinmynose said:


> Nice little stinger slinger you carved out there Master Q!





alfshooter said:


> Small, beautiful, powerful and Querculiana, everything is perfect.





Dr J said:


> Small, elegant efficient ! Just right. Congratulations.





MrRRSP said:


> ☆☆☆☆☆


THANK YOU so much for your comments, my friends!!!! :wave:

I'm glad you've liked it!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Even if you only have a little time the last time, your work is always great, I like the Q-style :wave:


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Mr.Teh said:


> Even if you only have a little time the last time, your work is always great, I like the Q-style :wave:


Danke, mein Freund!!!!! :bowdown:

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Por favor, meu amigo :wave:


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

Awesome display of craftsmanship from the Q man!!


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Maravillosa compañerita que nos podría acompañar a cualquier lado, sin hacer remilgos, jeje!

Un abrazo mi amigo Alcornoque


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Love it. Looks like it fits like a glove.


----------



## johnthemarksman (Jul 27, 2011)

great bb shooter mine looks nothing like that


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Nice job on that little stinger, Q-Man!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Adirondack Kyle said:


> Awesome display of craftsmanship from the Q man!!


Thank you very much for your comment, my friend!!!!

Cheers ...Q



Chepo69 said:


> Maravillosa compañerita que nos podría acompañar a cualquier lado, sin hacer remilgos, jeje!
> 
> Un abrazo mi amigo Alcornoque


Muchas Gracias, Maestro Chepo!! Eres usted que tambien te gusta una pequeña resortera!!!!

Saludos ...Q



reset said:


> Love it. Looks like it fits like a glove.


Thank you so much, Reset!!!!

Cheers ...Q



johnthemarksman said:


> great bb shooter mine looks nothing like that


LOL!!! I'm sure you'll be making better than mine in no time!!!

Thanks for the comment!!

Q



Dayhiker said:


> Nice job on that little stinger, Q-Man!


Greetings Master DH!!!!

Thank you so much for your feedback. I'm glad you've liked it!! 

Cheers ...Q


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Sweet little shooter Q!!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

PorkChopSling said:


> Sweet little shooter Q!!


Thank you very much my friend!! :wave:

Cheers ...Q


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

that is a very sweet little shooter


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

bigron said:


> that is a very sweet little shooter


Thank you very much Bigron!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

excellent as always Q, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

GHT said:


> excellent as always Q, thanks for sharing.


Thank you so much for your comment, my friend!!

Cheers ...Q


----------

